# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل Zend PDF و حروف فارسی

## -=sIiiS=-

سلام دوستان


بنده هر کاری می کنم که فایل PDF را با حروف فارسی درست نمایش بدم نمیشه و همواره به مشکل برمیخورم


از کد زیر استفاده میشه تا یعنی درست نمایش داده بشه


$drawingString = '"libiconv"' == ICONV_IMPL ?
iconv('UTF-8', 'UTF-16BE//IGNORE', $string) :
@iconv('UTF-8', 'UTF-16BE', $string);


ولی ... اگر از فونت های انگلیسی استفاده بشه، جای حروف خالی نشون داده میشه یا کاراکترهای ناخوانا میاد و اگر از فونت فارسی مثلا یکان استفاده بشه، حروف فارسی جدا از هم نوشته میشن و حروف انگلیسی دیگه نشون داده نمیشن  :خیلی عصبانی: 


مغزم هنگ کرده، هر راهی بگید را رفتم ولی درست نمیشه


اساتید که توی این زمینه فعالیت دارن ، ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنند

----------


## -=sIiiS=-

ممنون از این همه جواب و راه حلی که دوستان ارائه کردند!!


واقعا اینجا نبوغ بیداد می کنه... مشکل حل شد.  :لبخند:

----------

